
Intel Set To Acquire Wind River Systems For Approximately $884 Million - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/04/intel-to-acquire-wind-river-systems-for-approximately-884-million/
======
mahmud
VxWorks alone should be earning that much annually in license fees from
government, defense and aero industry.

Linux must have cut into them hard.

~~~
tptacek
I think they're getting cut up on both ends of the market.

We do a fair bit of reversing, and my unscientific survey result is that 1/3rd
of what we see is Linux/NetBSD, 1/3rd of it is VxWorks, and 1/3rd of it is
ThreadX-style custom RTOS. And that's by platform, not by shipped units.

